# First time to this forum



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

You know, I should have found my way into this forum long ago. EXCELLENT data and some awesome imagery. I've only owned one digital camera and have had it for about eight years now; it's a Canon PowerShot A540. I'm a picture-takin' fool and I really like it, but my GF's cellphone takes as good, if not better, pictures. I think it's abut time for me to step up & see what I might be gettin' myself for Christmas. Here's three pictures I've taken that I really like.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

There have many posts in this forum on choosing a camera. I have posted several. I recently encouraged purchasing a mint condition used one off eBay that was recently discontinued to save considerably.​
You show a wide range of interests with photos that are better than average. A true photography fan! Thatâ€™s good that you have no limits.​
Comments on technique:​
First photo, remove the plant to unclutter the background. If a cactus, leave it, Use a shallow depth of field to blur out the background. If your camera cannot give you that opportunity, move your subject farther from the background.​
Third photo, always use natural light to your advantage. You cannot move the sun, so . . . if the sun was to the right of your subject, move yourself as far to the right as possible. Then have your subjects turn slightly toward you until the sun begins to caress or bathe their features in sunlight. (Note donâ€™t have them face into the sun.) If you are attempting to show a relationship between the horse and lady, have her closer and possibly touching the horse.​
As an example, I am attaching a snapshot taken yesterday. The evening sun was behind us, so I asked my wife (with camera) to wait until we turned until the sunlight was on us. We turned until she stopped us. Look at the lighting on the faces. If the sun was behind us, we would have been in shadow and dimly lit. Also, note how the half-lit faces show more dimension than had we been facing into the sun.​
Tech details: ISO 125, f-3.2, 1/200, 5472X3648, then cropped to size, used *tinypic* to get photo link.​


----------



## Olliver (Oct 24, 2016)

Sony.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Might look here also. I have been a member for quite a while. Join and look thru the bey/sell. Lot of good deals and low milage gear. I have sold a ton and bought just about as many thru this place. Good folks and a lot of info for viewing.

http://www.fredmiranda.com/


----------



## reel thing (Jul 1, 2010)

*astrophotogray*

Stargazer have you ever tried any astrophotogray You can get some pretty cool pictures with the right equipment. I use to take some pretty nice pictures with a celestron telescope about twenty years ago. would like to buy another telescope and do it again.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

reel thing said:


> Stargazer have you ever tried any astrophotogray You can get some pretty cool pictures with the right equipment. I use to take some pretty nice pictures with a celestron telescope about twenty years ago. would like to buy another telescope and do it again.


I have tried some, Just picked up a telescope and looking for the right stuff to mount a camera to it.
There are a bunch of equipment that is needed to get the right exposure. Filters and tracking tripod and the such.

One of the guys on here has the right setup and has done some amazing work.


----------



## reel thing (Jul 1, 2010)

If you have a telescope with tracking capability you can also piggyback a cmera and telephoto lens and get some really good pictures. I've used a 300 mm telephoto lens at f-4 and took some pretty good pictures. You do need a pretty dark sky. Use to go to brazos bend state park. a c-8 celestron telescope is a good platform to use for taking pictures. hope to hear from you soon. Joe


----------

